# Lathe Way Lubrication and wiper types



## Gunnermhr1 (Feb 5, 2018)

I just received my PM 1340GT lathe, I see where the Carriage has a synthetic, almost rubber like wiper to keep the chips off the way. My Heavy 10 utilizes a felt material. I like the felt since it seems to leave a nice coating of way oil on the lathe, have any of you modified your wiper to a felt type on the PM Machine, or are most of you happy with the synthetic wiper and the way staying somewhat dry


----------



## RandyM (Feb 5, 2018)

I'd think that a combination of both would be ideal. A felt sandwiched in between the rubber and machine. The rubber wiping all the grit and dirt off and the felt re-lubricating everything. Now, that would make for the ultimate wiper. I am thinking you should do what makes you the most happy at this point.

How does your machine keep the surfaces lubed?


----------



## Gunnermhr1 (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm not a 100% sure, I just got it set up yesterday. I don't see where it has an oiler, although it may. With my old South Bend I just put it on the ways with an oil can, with the felt it pretty much keeps a light coating on it at all times.

Maybe you're onto something, devise some type of hybrid wiper, Felt/rubber/Felt kind of set up. I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## chips&more (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi and welcome, would changing the wiper material void the warranty? Maybe make an inquiry first before you change anything.


----------



## benmychree (Feb 5, 2018)

The American Pacemaker lathes have that system with felt and rubber combination, but I would think that there would need to be a pump system feeding it from inside, otherwise the rubber would tent to scrape off any oil that would be applied.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 5, 2018)

benmychree said:


> The American Pacemaker lathes have that system with felt and rubber combination, *but I would think that there would need to be a pump system feeding it from inside*, otherwise the rubber would tent to scrape off any oil that would be applied.



Couldn't you just oil the felt and let it apply it. All you need is to apply it directly with an oil can. The felt will then wick it to the ways. Just oil the felt every time you go to fire up the lathe.


----------



## mksj (Feb 5, 2018)

A number of 1340GT owners have either replaced or modified the carriage wipers and have added wipers to the tailstock. Those that replace them make a carrier to hold the felt.  I used some high density felt (Grade F1 Pressed Wool Felt Sheet, 1/4") between the stock wipers and the carriage. Just easy to do and you can wick oil down into the felt. On the tailstock I used some some 3/8" Delrin sheet wiper that retains the 1/4" felt. Some prior examples.
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/lets-talk-way-wipers.59841/#post-493367
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/shop-made-way-wipers-for-1340gt.59182/#post-487688


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 5, 2018)

I've not modified the wipers on my 1340GT, but may someday. Right now I just make sure to pump oil into the oilers on the saddle, cross slide, compound and the far ends of the leadscrew and feedshaft. Prior to moving the tailstock, I make sure to wipe the ways down on either side of it, apply oil to the ways, slightly lift the front of the tailstock and place it on the oiled ways, and give it a few shoves left and right.

This has worked pretty well so far.


----------



## Gunnermhr1 (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks for the input. mksj, the links are great, thank you


----------



## jbolt (Feb 6, 2018)

I like the rubber wipers on my PM-1440GT, same as the 1340GT.  After over a year of pretty hard, nearly daily use,  I've had no issues with lack oil on the ways from the squeegee effect of the rubber wipers. I oil my machine at the beginning of each day it is used.


----------

